# My Infinito in Racing Livery



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

It's race season here in the lower hemisphere and I thought I'd share some pics of my infinito in her racing outfit.

https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi2.jpg










https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi5.jpg









https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi4.jpg









https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi3-1.jpg









https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi1.jpg









https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi6.jpg









https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh632/davidthe41stday/bianchi3.jpg










I got a good race position on the infinitpo by going down a size and getting a long stem. I shift up by one spacer for races with lots of climbing, if not I'm almost slammed with just 1cm of spacer. I have a drop of 12cm so the infinito is definitely very raceable.
She's abit dirty as my team has just got back from a mountain race and haven't had the time to clean her. unfortunately my right shifter hood got torn and I've had to change it out to a black spare. but now I'm thinking black actually looks good on her.... any thoughts? black, white or celeste hoods with the black bar tape?

and sadly, no the bora's arent mine. team wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Those bars are interesting. I didn't know Cinelli made an italian drop winged top bar.
I'd use Celeste hoods, even if it's a bit stark agaist the levers and the tape. You cannot have too much Celeste, right?

Not my thread, but since it concerns racing an Infinito I ask for forgiveness: Here we are (me completely empy from the cold and rain) at the finish of a 183 km TTT on the northern hemisphere mid summers eve. I use a 15mm spacer under the stem and saddle-bar drop is 10cm. Deda RHM bars. Race wheels and brakes on, of course, and a top tube bag for gels and the tubular repair can. Not much room for food in the back pockets of that skin suit.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

thats the cinelli RAM bar ( the original, not the 2 or 3). released circa 2008 if memory serves. you get the same wing shape but without the integrated stem nuisance
the most comfy bar I have ever used. deep drops for sprinting, and the tops are really great for climbing. I would change them out ( because carbon bars are really not the most ideal thing for people who race) to something like an FSA wing compact or a 3T ergonova but I just find them too comfy....


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

That is one sexy race rig.

I like the black hood better than the white one, but Celeste would be ideal.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

sex on wheels


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice, indeed! Looks like 2011 model.:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's a 2010. 2011 had black "wedges" between the white and Celeste in the "corners" the head and seat tubes.


----------

